# Propane to Gas Grill Conversion Question



## Waddams (May 20, 2020)

We're having a major home remodel completed, should be able to move back into our house this weekend.

One item I had done was running a natural gas line and hookup for a grill. No more messing with propane bottles once I have the new grill!  Now all I need to do is pick the grill.

So I've found a Pit Boss model combo grill I really like. It's a combo gas, pellet smoker, and charcoal grill. However, as manufactured it's propane, and Pit Boss doesn't make a natural gas fueled model, nor do they make conversion kits. So that said, I have found generic conversion kits but I don't know enough about natural gas, flow rates, burn rates, nozzle diameters, etc. in order to feel comfortable that I'd get the generic conversion items installed right to safely work and provide the right BTU's to the gas burners. 

I've tried asking people in Lowes where the grill is sold if they have someone that knows how to do it. I was looked at like I was asking questions about time travel and space time continuum by the floor staff in a few different stores. I've tried going into a few stores that specialize in building outdoor kitchens and they didn't have anyone either. One guy seemed to be knowledgeable about the challenges, didn't know how to do it himself, but recommended a few plumbers that might have the right skillset.  As of this posting, nobody has responded to messages I've left.

So having said all that, is there anybody on this board that might know a good reference that could help me? And maybe the answer is "don't do this if there's no manufacturer's kits for it."  If that's the answer, then so be it. If there isn't, I'm gonna go get a Weber gas grill, and a separate pellet smoker/charcoal combo unit. I have the backup plan grill selections already figured out. I just really like the idea of everything in one neat unit to save some space on the patio. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 27metalman (May 20, 2020)

Not insulting anyone's intelligence... Make sure you get the right orifice for your grill.  No suggestion on grill... They all seem cheaply made these days.  I bet someone will point you to a good one though.


----------



## Waddams (May 20, 2020)

27metalman said:


> They all seem ch



Yeah, when researching for a potential DIY attempt, it seemed that the control valves and orifice sizing were the key to the conversion. Everyone says "get them right" but I can't find any guidance or specs on exactly what the right sizes are. 

The basics are propane burns hotter than natural gas, an equivalent volume of natural gas would produce temps less than the same for propane. So, one would need to up the volume of gas burning, meaning figuring out how to get more gas to flow through the tubing, shutoff valve, and larger orifice size. But if you do too much, then it's too hot, and potentially dangerous.

It's a matter of how much more gas do you need, and how do you control it to the right increase in flow rates? I'm a registered engineer in Georgia, but I do mainly civil and water resources stuff. I haven't played with the thermo behind all this in about 22 years, and while I'm sure I could get the basic flow conversion done correctly, finding the right controls, tubing, and orifice sizing to make it work right would still be an exercise in trial and error for me, and I'd rather not do that with things that could go boom next to my house if the first trial is too wrong.


----------



## dwhee87 (May 20, 2020)

I converted a big stainless NexGrill/Kirklands I got at Costco years ago, but NexGrill made the conversion kits for their own grills, so all I needed was the model #.

You're playing with fire  so no room for error. Maybe consider one gas grill (that has it's own conversion kit available) and a separate smoker/pellet grill?


----------



## tad1 (May 21, 2020)

I converted a weber three burner from natural gas to propane. If I remember correctly I believe the only differences between those two grill models was the brass orifices, and there may be adjustments to the shutters on the actual burner tubes.  This gives you the ability to open up the shutter on the burners or close them down more.  So all I basically needed was a propane regulator hose, replaced three tiny brass orifices and I was in business.
    JT


----------



## tad1 (May 21, 2020)

I did buy the parts for my third-party who I do not remember at this time and it’s been a long time ago


----------



## tad1 (May 21, 2020)

Many folks will try to make this rocket science and of course the manufacturers do not generally want to sell you the parts for conversion likely for liability reasons. You definitely should be very careful doing this but it’s not a complicated thing at all.
     Good luck.  JT


----------



## Core Lokt (May 21, 2020)

no local gas company in your town?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 22, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> no local gas company in your town?


Yep, that's the first place I would start.  They have experience hooking up all manner of appliances (gas logs, water heaters, dryers, grills, etc.)  Local gas company is probably the most knowledgeable option.


----------

